# So, who's ordered a 2011 DBA R35?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

And what spec?

1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
2) AndyE14: snap
3) Litchfield: snap
4) Shakey_Finch: snap
5) Come_on_Geoff snap
6) Naranja: snap
7) nurburgringgtr: Metallic Black w/Recaros


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> And what spec?
> 
> 1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue with Black Edition Recaros


Snap


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

+1


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

me too


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too
Metallic Black with recaros


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

Snap snap "Suit you sir"


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So Daytona Blue is going to really stand out then! 
Don't worry, I've already got something in mind for mine...

You should be able to cut and paste this list and add your own:

1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
2) AndyE14: snap
3) Litchfield: snap
4) Shakey_Finch: snap
5) Come_on_Geoff snap
6) Naranja: snap
7) nurburgringgtr: Metallic Black w/Recaros


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So Daytona Blue is going to really stand out then!
> Don't worry, I've already got something in mind for mine...
> 
> You should be able to cut and paste this list and add your own:
> ...


A metallic black wrap I propose!


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got black and recaros - the blue just too common now.

I believe March delivery - told I'm No 2 at my dealership.

Anyone got the 17.5% VAT confirmed for ordering early?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

PSC said:


> I've got black and recaros - the blue just too common now.
> 
> I believe March delivery - told I'm No 2 at my dealership.
> 
> Anyone got the 17.5% VAT confirmed for ordering early?


I did. I was told that the dealer should get the car in mid to late feb for march registration. I am a little worried now about the number of blue cars and wondering if I should rethink my colour choice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You would change the colour of your car just because other people will have the same?

F-that man you chose the colour because you like it! If you wanted something nobody else would have go buy a 2010 and respray it something funky.

Don't change just because of others.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
2) AndyE14: snap
3) Litchfield: snap
4) Shakey_Finch: snap
5) Come_on_Geoff snap
6) Naranja: snap
7) nurburgringgtr: Metallic Black w/Recaros
8) PSC: ditto

Don't think these cars are ever going to be "common"!
Choose the colour you like and think suits the car.
That's why I chose Gun Metal for the CBA, even though I knew it would be the most popular choice. I liked it best and think it suited the car.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Don't think these cars are ever going to be "common"!
> Choose the colour you like and think suits the car.
> That's why I chose Gun Metal for the CBA, even though I knew it would be the most popular choice. I liked it best and think it suited the car.


I too have Gunmetallic on my current R35 as I think it was by far the best colour I mainly chose Blue because you can't get <2011 in Blue and it would be really boring to have the same colour as I currently have.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David

Why did you wrap the car if you liked the colour so much? You have hardly seen it!!

D


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
2) AndyE14: snap
3) Litchfield: snap
4) Shakey_Finch: snap
5) Come_on_Geoff snap
6) Naranja: snap
7) nurburgringgtr: Metallic Black w/Recaros
8) PSC: ditto
9) Jackg errrrr blue with recaro's. Going to put full system, down pipes and induction from my existing car after I have done the Goodwood Spring Sprint in the new one. That kit makes it too noisy!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

jackg said:


> Jackg errrrr blue with recaro's. Going to put full system, down pipes and induction from my existing car after I have done the Goodwood Spring Sprint in the new one. That kit makes it too noisy!




Now that's what I call...... Dedication.. 

Buying the new model to do the Spring Sprint, because the old one is too noisy. 


See you there Jack


Rich


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

So from 2011 every gathering is going to be a sea of blue, abit like mx5 meets where everything is red.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> And what spec?
> 
> 1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
> 2) AndyE14: snap
> ...


Good work David, thanks for including me and very glad you've taken the plunge! Just heard from Adam (was at the 'ring) and he's ordered blue! Doesn't use the forum yet though. 
I have no regrets about ordering blue, despite all the others, it looks too good not to have it. I'm also less bothered about the red trim on the seats, it's a grower I reckon. Will confirm this on the 19th at Mill Hill when the same car we went round with Suzuki San in, will be there.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Me too
> Metallic Black with recaros


You've made a great choice, the 'new' black looks stunning, suits the car so well, I would have had without hesitation if I hadn't currently got the 'old' black.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

countvonc said:


> So from 2011 every gathering is going to be a sea of blue, abit like mx5 meets where everything is red.


Jealousy gets you nowhere these days, you just gotta roll with it :chuckle: :runaway: :flame:


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi rich-gt
Hadn't realised you were on here. 
Ive had a great year with the GTR, it knows it's way around the ring but is too noisy for anywhere else.

Look forward to catching up at Goodwood and you getting revenge

Jx


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Will be very interesting to see how your times compare, as this will give us a comparison between your 2010 with Y Pipe & Cobb AP and a 2011 in standard trim.

Look forward to seeing you in blue, at least it will be less confusing for the spectators.:chuckle:



Rich


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I was going to order the new blue - but now I think not - It's a great colour don't get me wrong, and it will show that it's the 2011 model - however I like to be a bit different and for that I feel it's going to be another Red one for me with the Recaro's..

Rich.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Still to make my mind up but common sense dictates i'll wait until the 1st cars arrive & see what i could get for mine nearer the time.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> I was going to order the new blue - but now I think not - It's a great colour don't get me wrong, and it will show that it's the 2011 model - however I like to be a bit different and for that I feel it's going to be another Red one for me with the Recaro's..
> 
> Rich.


So to be different, you're ordering your third red GT-R! 
BTW, did you ever write a post about the mods you have to get to 623hp? That's not bad for bolt ons.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So to be different, you're ordering your third red GT-R!
> BTW, did you ever write a post about the mods you have to get to 623hp? That's not bad for bolt ons.


Only had one red GT-R the second in silver... LOL...

I will do it now...

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You need to update your avatar then!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You need to update your avatar then!


Yes I know - but I've been so busy due to my father dying in April - i just haven't got around to it.

Anyway red stands out more... lol

R.


----------



## Batster (Oct 5, 2010)

Has to be Daytona Blue witth recaros after seeing it in the flesh at the Ring last month.

It is amusing that so many others are opting for the same - think it really suits the car.

Cannot wait until March for my first proper taste of GT-R ownership...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Batster said:


> Has to be Daytona Blue witth recaros after seeing it in the flesh at the Ring last month.
> 
> It is amusing that so many others are opting for the same - think it really suits the car.
> 
> Cannot wait until March for my first proper taste of GT-R ownership...


Welcome to the forum Mr Batster!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys, in all seriousness why on earth would you upgrade? Sure new owners have no choice but for us 59 owners I see no logic behind it at all.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

```

```



ChuckUK said:


> Guys, in all seriousness why on earth would you upgrade? Sure new owners have no choice but for us 59 owners I see no logic behind it at all.


Not to worry I've booked an apointment at Specsaver's for you. Lol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Guys, in all seriousness why on earth would you upgrade? Sure new owners have no choice but for us 59 owners I see no logic behind it at all.


I have a 10 rather than a 59 but for me:-


Because I can
Because I like the blue colour
So that I know I will have the latest edition rather than being slightly peeved that I don't
To save servicing, road tax and some consumable costs I would have otherwise incurred at exactly 12 months from purchase of my 2010
I got the VAT rate discounted
I have an OK PX offer for my current car which isn't much below what I paid and which I think can probably be significantly bettered in the market if I sell privately
I get an extra year of warranted ownership and I am not sure I would want to own an unwarranted GTR
To get a faster better built standard car which won't cause insurance issues
To save money with the fuel save mode (nah only joking )


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> I have a 10 rather than a 59 but for me:-
> 
> 
> Because I can
> ...


I completely agree in everything AndyE14 says apart from the Blue comment.
The new 2011 looks spectacular in Metallic Black


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> I have a 10 rather than a 59 but for me:-
> 
> *Because I can*


This would probably sum it up for most people. Whilst I'm not overly thrilled with the wheels on the 2011 car, I think the blue is great and would have it despite the fact that everyone else seems to be going for it.

The simple fact is that I can't afford to upgrade at the present. If I could, I would, then the above statement would apply to me.

There doesn't have to be a logic based argument for wanting a new car. Good on you fella.:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Batster said:


> Has to be Daytona Blue witth recaros after seeing it in the flesh at the Ring last month.
> 
> It is amusing that so many others are opting for the same - think it really suits the car.
> 
> Cannot wait until March for my first proper taste of GT-R ownership...


Does that mean you've ordered one in blue? If so, I'll add you to the list.
That is quite an overwhelming vote for blue so far! 

The only way Nissan could generate more interest with a colour would be if the released a Midnight Purple (please don't let them do that!)


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Does that mean you've ordered one in blue? If so, I'll add you to the list.
> That is quite an overwhelming vote for blue so far!
> 
> The only way Nissan could generate more interest with a colour would be if the released a Midnight Purple (please don't let them do that!)


I was secretly hoping they might offer "nightshade" the really dark metallic black/purple.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

despite my earlier rhetoric I did pop into a dealer to day to get a price to change :runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Does that mean you've ordered one in blue? If so, I'll add you to the list.
> That is quite an overwhelming vote for blue so far!


Yes, he has David. As per my previous post.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1) David.Yu: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
2) AndyE14: snap
3) Litchfield: snap
4) Shakey_Finch: snap
5) Come_on_Geoff snap
6) Naranja: snap
7) nurburgringgtr: Metallic Black w/Recaros
8) PSC: ditto
9) Jackg: Daytona Blue with Recaros
10) Batster: Daytona Blue w/Recaros
11) Chubby: Red w/Recaros


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> despite my earlier rhetoric I did pop into a dealer to day to get a price to change


Spill the beans!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Spill the beans!


I am still waiting for the price


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Or - you could change to a 2010 - one careful owner!!!:clap:



Zed Ed said:


> I am still waiting for the price


----------

